# Grace period for Visit Visa?



## fijifranny (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello
I have a German Passport and get a 30 day stamp on arrival. Since my Boyfriend lives in Dubai I often stayed 40 days and went to Oman and came back. Never a problem, since There is a 10 day grace period. Now I came back to the UAE after a long trip and someone just told me that the rules have changed and there is no grace period anymore. This worries me, since I am flying out on day 40 and I am leaving for good.

Now can anyone confirm weather there is a grace period still or not? last time I went on a visa run was maybe in may so there could be changes since then

than you !!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

My husband has a German passport, he did a visa run last month on day 39 - no issues. Haven't heard of any changes.


----------

